# Sad news about Terry Pagan



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

For Spoiled Maltese friends who knew Terry Pagan ... sadly, she has passed after her long battle with cancer.

Terry was such a beautiful woman ... inside and out. I really missed her when she was no longer able to post here on Spoiled Maltese. She was such a brave woman.

My condolences and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this on FB, my heart is broken,she was such a wonderful lady..
She was Maidto2Maltese here on SM


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Marie for posting.
Terry was, indeed, one of the good ones! I have missed her here for a long time. I pray for her family & for her baby (I do think the little guy (Quincey) passed a while back). I wonder who has her girl?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you for letting us know Marie. I think of her so often and have been wondering how she is doing. This news has brought me to tears. I recently lost a friend to cancer which has really affected me and now hearing about Terry. May she rest in peace. My prayers for her husband and her family. I hope her pups are safe.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sad news. I know the card cheered Terry up. She has been fighting the cancer for a while. Is Nadia still alive?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so sad to hear this. I have wondered how she was doing. So very sad.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I heard some time ago on FB that Quincy (who was totally devoted to Terry, followed her EVERYWHERE) had passed but no word on who has Naddie. I am grateful somehow that Quincy passed before Terry as he would have been completely lost w/out her.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers are with all of her loved ones!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww I am so sad to hear about Terry and I was also so glad we sent her the card a while ago and let her know we were thinking of her. Rest in peace Terry, we will remember you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. It was a long hard battle for Terry. She was one special lady. My condolences to all who were blessed to have known her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Terry was a wonderful woman, momma, and wife. I remember when she was on SM, her little Nadie and her would do a run each year, she always had Nadie dressed so cute, gosh I remember when she brought Quincy into her life, I remember her hubby had heart issues she was so worried. 
She has been through so very much, she fought the fight. I will be praying for her family, I hope Nadie is ok.

Marie thank you for sharing this, Walter I remember the card it brightened her day.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Terry!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was so saddened to hear about Terry. I had been in touch with her nephew several months ago and had gotten in touch with him about all of us sending her greetings to cheer her up. I wrote to him the other day and he said that all of us at SM meant so much to her. Naddie is still around with Terry's husband and he will probably try to rehome her. I told her to let me know and give me info. I know that they're still grieving right now so I'll let you all know. She was a wonderful woman. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I was so saddened to hear about Terry. I had been in touch with her nephew several months ago and had gotten in touch with him about all of us sending her greetings to cheer her up. I wrote to him the other day and he said that all of us at SM meant so much to her. Naddie is still around with Terry's husband and he will probably try to rehome her. I told her to let me know and give me info. I know that they're still grieving right now so I'll let you all know. She was a wonderful woman. :wub:


Sue, I haven't spoken to Dwt. as he is away but I would be open to taking Naddie for Terry if that were an option. Please think seriously about this & I will do the same. I am so sad about Terry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sue, I haven't spoken to Dwt. as he is away but I would be open to taking Naddie for Terry if that were an option. Please think seriously about this & I will do the same. I am so sad about Terry.


Thanks so much, Sandi. Will find out more. I know she's in upstate NY so not sure unless we were able to get one of the flight couriers but we'll see what's up.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much, Sandi. Will find out more. I know she's in upstate NY so not sure unless we were able to get one of the flight couriers but we'll see what's up.


Sue, their home is just northeast of Poughkeepsie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Sue, their home is just northeast of Poughkeepsie.


Yes Walter. I know where they are. Used to think of her every time we passed their exit on the Taconic. I keep thinking of how many years she suffered with cancer. Just heartbreaking, but she was so brave.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of Terry's passing.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is very sad news. I knew her from Maltese Only we were both first time Maltese owners. She has been very sick for a long time and her family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sue thanks for getting in touch with Terry's husband and finding out more about Naddie. As well as telling him how much her sm family thought about her. From this distance it feels like I haven't done enough to acknowledge her passing but I'm glad you reached out to him for us.

I think Terry would appreciate that you are looking out for Naddie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't been on much lately but have we gotten a gift to send? I hope we can do something ,hopefully now they've had some time to grieve.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn’t know Terry passed away! I didn’t know she had lost Quincy either. 😥 That must have broken her heart. I wish Naddie didn’t have to leave her home of so long. 
Rest In Peace Terry. She sure fought hard and long. Such a sweet lady. Bless her family at this sad time.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

That is so sad.


----------

